# Toni Garrn Chanel Cruise Collection Presentation in Saint-Tropez 2010-05-11 (3x)



## Claudia (14 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## Q (17 Mai 2010)

schicke Schuhe tragen die Mädels  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (24 Okt. 2012)

super post.


----------

